# i may regret it...



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

...but i sold my sedan yesterday...
i hope it went to a good home and now i will have time and space for my mk1 Jetta Wagon project...
i took some "good bye "pics....
























































When i first mounted the us spec setup..this came to my mind....


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

wow...that thing was clean!


----------



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

oh yes.
only rust was on passengers door.
some very tiny holes.


----------



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: i may regret it... (eurojettanut)*

and yes, it´s original paint.
never resprayed.


----------



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: i may regret it... (eurojettanut)*


----------



## euro_1.8t_gti (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: i may regret it... (eurojettanut)*

Thomas that thing looked awsome man wooow so fresh and clean.... i love the interior


----------



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: i may regret it... (euro_1.8t_gti)*

i do have some oem vw cloth of that colour if anyone is interested.
should be enough for one car.
also the matching vinyl.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: i may regret it... (eurojettanut)*

So where did it end up going?


----------



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: i may regret it... (DubbinChris)*

i got 1700 $ for it,almost the same as when i bought it 4 years ago.
a 24 year old guy bought it.
let´s wait for flat black-roof-rack-slammed on 19" pics...


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: i may regret it... (eurojettanut)*

Boy that is clean!


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: i may regret it... (eurojettanut)*

So pics or link to the new project?


----------



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: i may regret it... (TheWolfsburg)*

old/new project.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4433119


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: i may regret it... (eurojettanut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurojettanut* »_old/new project.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4433119


oh wow... im sooo jealous... that thing is amazing... at least you got rid of something incredible to work on something even more spectacular...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: i may regret it... (TheWolfsburg)*

atm it is just a big mess, but this oncoming week i will get help from the states to fix this gem up....


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: i may regret it... (eurojettanut)*

Ive always wanted a mk2 four door jetta wagen... Ive just not got your skills to pull it off


----------

